# Schreier's Wintereisse?



## Star (May 27, 2017)

Peter Schreier's Wintereisse with Richter was caught live in Dresden and issued by Philips. It is a revelatory performance - the greatest ever recorded I think - but is marred by an exceedingly bronchial audience and there are coughs a plenty. Any of you technocrats know whether a modern digital remastering technique can remove such coughs without distorting the performance. Be interested to know.


----------



## aussiebushman (Apr 21, 2018)

Have not heard this performance but would love to do so. My memory tells me the best I have ever heard was the Gerhard Husch recording made when he was in his prime. I recall he recorded it again when he was mush older and it was distressing to hear how much that wonderful voice had deteriorated


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

aussiebushman said:


> Have not heard this performance but would love to do so. My memory tells me the best I have ever heard was the Gerhard Husch recording made when he was in his prime. I recall he recorded it again when he was mush older and it was distressing to hear how much that wonderful voice had deteriorated


But the real question was,


> can remove such coughs without distorting the performance


That is whole different matter


----------



## aussiebushman (Apr 21, 2018)

Have you experimented with Audacity? Once you become familiar with its more sophisticated functions, you will be pleasantly surprised at how good it is. I have successfully eliminated many background noises and you can keep saving each edited version until you are happy with the result - all this without affecting the original


----------

